# Photos



## pooh (Jan 31, 2010)

Good Day ALL,

I'm looking for photo's of a Seiko Stainless Steel Chronograph, Model # V657-9020. It was maketed around 1997.

If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.

David (pooh)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

pooh said:


> I'm looking for photos of a Seiko Stainless Steel Chronograph, Model # V657-9020.


I presume you've seen these two small illustrations from Seiko's database ?

*SKS057P1*







*SKS055P1*


----------

